# Root Tabs



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Any comments on this. Instead of dosing liquid fertilizer, is there any good in just putting a flourish tab into your filter where it'll supply nutrients straight into the water column? Each tab last a few months, so is this a possible way to go. I know that liquid fertilizer/pmdd is very cheap but this way seems like so much less of a hassle. Thanks,

Dennis


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 19, 2003)

Many plants (ie cabomba, ambulia) especially stems are water column feeders. ( I would say all plants but I am not sure on that matter.) Even those known to be root feeders (ie swords) also utilize ferts in the water column. I always place laterite balls in the substrate around my large swords and anubias, as well as utilize liquid ferts.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Dennis,

Not sure what type of root tabs you are talking about. But look closely at the contents. The Seachem root tabs are mainly calcium and sulfur. Very little in the way of macro nutrients at all. 

So if you are talking about Seachem root tabs they will not work in the manner you desire. In fact I would be very leery of using any type of time release fertilizer tabs as the release rate is not consistent and you will most assuredly end up with either too much or too little fertilizer.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

StrungOut (great band, props)

I use Flourish tabs, but only around my crypt and a few small pieces around the hairgrass to give it a boost. If you have the money and the proper plants (root feeders) tabs are a good idea, but you still need to dose the water column.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Strungout: Welcome!! Unfortunately if there was a better way we'd all be doing it. Several individuals have spend a lot of time figuring out plant feeding so give the prescribed methods a run first. BTW I've always had good experiences with seachem Flourish root tabs just only when used in the substrate for supplements of calcium to the root feeders. If you were to do what you say you will not see any positive benefits and in some cases root taps like jobes sticks for example will really screw up your water column and cause an algae bloom. Best to keep the substrate ferts in the substrate. Dry ferts like the ones from Greg Watson site are very easy to dose actually once you get a routine down. BTW there are online calculators to help you figure out how much to dose. If you a really lazy and are a bit technical you can rig up a DIY doser or get an Eheim liquidoser that will automate this for you. I'm actually considering one of these myself for automating my daily trace fertilizing.

Jeff


----------



## equinecpa (Sep 23, 2004)

I see Troy mentions using the root tabs for his crypts. Do Crypts benefit from root tabs? I put my first tabs in my tank yesterday but just around the sword and vals. I was wondering about the crypts?

Carolyn


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the help guys :icon_bigg


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

equinecpa said:


> I see Troy mentions using the root tabs for his crypts. Do Crypts benefit from root tabs? I put my first tabs in my tank yesterday but just around the sword and vals. I was wondering about the crypts?
> 
> Carolyn


Yes definitely a good idea for them. They are root feeders too! In my situation I found that the leaves were curling quite a bit. The flourish tabs helped that out a lot and just generally liven up the plant.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

so, how often do you add them; how long do they last?
i know that we add ferts to the water weekly (at least) but in the substrate...?
i just added root tabs to the hygro, hairgrass and crypts. they all perked right up!


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

Kris said:


> so, how often do you add them; how long do they last?
> i know that we add ferts to the water weekly (at least) but in the substrate...?
> i just added root tabs to the hygro, hairgrass and crypts. they all perked right up!



Kris, I tend to put them under my root feeders every 3 months. Keep in mind though that I'm running 4.7 watts/gallon so I may dose more frequently then say someone running less light. Honestly the plants will tell you when they need more. Just keep a close eye on them. After a while you'll get a feel as to how often to dose them and can hit 'em just before they start to decline.


----------

